# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  -=[ Κοπή Πίτας στις 3 Μαρτίου 2007 ]=-

## Vigor

Έχοντας μόλις αναλάβει τα καθήκοντά μας ως νέο Δ.Σ. ορίστηκε η κοπή της Πρωτοχρονιάτικης Πίτας να γίνει στην
έδρα του Συλλόγου το *Σάββατο 3 Μαρτίου 2007 (ώρα 17:00)*.

*Αμερικής 17 Σύνταγμα
10672 - Αθήνα
4ος όροφος*

Πίτα κέτερινγκ, αναψυκτικά, κρασιά, δώρα, θα σας περιμένουν.
Όλα είναι πληρωμένα από τα μέλη του Συλλόγου.

Θα υπάρχει λαχειοφόρος αγορά, με πολλά δώρα.

Όποιοι ενδιαφέρονται για λογαριασμό εταιριών ή όχι μόνο να προσφέρουν δώρα για τη λαχειοφόρο, είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι.

Θα θέλαμε από εδώ να ευχαριστήσουμε το aerial το linkshop το priveshop το PC-Mastor το Πλαίσιο την
TELCOM Electronics και τον nikpanGR για την γενναιόδωρη κίνησή τους να προσφέρουν για την κοπή
της πίτας δώρα, που η συνολική τους αξία αγγίζει τα *4.000* ευρώ.Ευχή όλων μας, ο χώρος στον οποίο θα γίνει η κοπή της πίτας, να γεμίσει από όλους εσάς, τους φίλους του AWMN!

Για το πώς θα 'ρθείτε δείτε το χάρτη:

----------


## vmanolis

Αρχικά, συγχαρητήρια στο νέο Δ.Σ. και καλό... κουράγιο.  ::  

Για την πίτα 2007... αναμένουμε λοιπόν χώρο και χρόνο.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Τα δώρα που προσφέρονται από το *aerial.net* ειναι


5 x Mikrotik RouterBoard 14 - 4 Slot mPCI to PCI Adapter
1 x Passive PoE Injector and 18v 0.8A Desktop Power Supply BUNDLE
1 x MikroTik Routerboard 532A (Level 4) WISP AP 64MB
12 x Wistron Neweb CM9 Atheros 802.11a/b/g
1 x RJ45 Ethernet Connector System
4 x IDE to CompactFlash adapter
1 x DCE Die Cast Aluminum Outdoor Enclosure
12 x U.FL/MHF to N Female Bulkhead 25cm


Με αλλά λόγια έχουμε 
1 πλήρες Routerboard 532A με το κουτί του, 2 CM9, 2 pigtails, τροφοδοτικό, poe και rj-45 ethernet connector system
5 τετραπλοί adapters
10 CM9 με ισάριθμα pigtails
4 IDE to CompactFlash adapter 

Δώρα αξίας *1000* ευρώ. 

Ευχαριστούμε θερμά το aerial για την γρήγορη ανταπόκριση και για αυτή του τη (για άλλη μια φορά) γενναιόδωρη χορηγία...  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Έχουμε άλλη μια ευγενική χορηγία από τον Zabounis και το PC-Mastor



1 Πακέτo που περιλαμβάνει τα εξής:
1 x Wistron CM9 802.11 a/b/g
1 x Pigtail U.FL to N-type Fem 30cm
4m H1000 coaxial cable με attached N-type male βιδωτούς

Ένα Panel 5Ghz 24dBi

Μια Sector 2,4Ghz 13dBi

Δώρα αξίας: *177* ευρώ

Σε Ευχαριστούμε θερμά !  ::

----------


## andreas

το Mikrotik RouterBoard 14 - 4 δικο μου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Ρε δεν οργανωνουμε ομαδικη εδω  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Ρε δεν οργανωνουμε ομαδικη εδω


Στον κόσμο σου εσυ Σπύρο....
Προσφέρω δύο Pc piii sta 733 με 128 Mb μνήμη για την κοπή της πίτας....(m/b,μνήμη,κάρτα γραφικών,επεξεργαστή,cooler.xωρίς κουτί)Είναι δεκτά από το Δ.Σ.?

----------


## socrates

> Προσφέρω δύο Pc piii sta 733 με 128 Mb μνήμη για την κοπή της πίτας....(m/b,μνήμη,κάρτα γραφικών,επεξεργαστή,cooler.xωρίς κουτί)Είναι δεκτά από το Δ.Σ.?


Γιατί να μην είναι? Με την ευκαρία θα ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι για καλύτερη επικοινωνία και διευκόλυνση όλων μας, οποιαδήποτε ερώτηση αφορά το ΔΣ πρέπει να αποστέλεται στο mail *ds {@} awmn.net*

----------


## NetTraptor

Άλλη μια γενναιόδωρη χορηγία από τον Smarag και το Linkshop



2 τεμ. Cf + Licence Level 4
2 τεμ. Vivodi DSL Cube 512kbps 
2 τεμ. LinkSys Voip Skype CIT200 
2 τεμ. LinkSys WRT54GS 
5 τεμ. Compact Flash 512mb 
2 τεμ. LinkSys WUSB54AG 
3 τεμ. LinkSys PCMCIA wpc54gs 
5 τεμ. LinkSys USB VPN Firewall 
3 τεμ. USB Magic Kit 
1 τεμ. RouterBoard 532 
1 τεμ. CM9 
1 τεμ. Pigtail ufl -> N Type Female 30cm
1 τεμ. Power Supply 
1 τεμ. POE 
1 τεμ. Small indoor Case

ΔΩΡΕΑ συνολικής αξίας : *1500* €

Ευχαριστούμε!!!  ::

----------


## alasondro

Θα γίνει σφαγή στην πίτα....

----------


## NetTraptor

Η πίτα θα κλείσει για τις *3 Μαρτίου 2007 κατά τις 5μμ* μιας και τελικά την άλλη εβδομάδα (25 Φεβρουαρίου) η αίθουσα της έδρας είναι κλειστή για μια συνάντηση της ΕΘΕΜ...

 ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

edited (απορία λύθηκε)

----------


## Vigor

Ενημερώθηκε το πρώτο post με λεπτομέρειες, σχετικά.

Για άλλη μια φορά, ευχαριστούμε πολύ όσους έχουν προσφερθεί με δώρα για την κοπή της πίτας.

Σίγουρα κάποια θα έχουν αρχίσει να σας γυαλίζουν στο μάτι!  ::

----------


## alasondro

> Θα θέλαμε από εδώ να ευχαριστήσουμε το aerial και το linkshop για την γενναιόδωρη ήδη κίνησή του να προσφέρει για την κοπή 
> της πίτας δώρα συνολικής αξίας *1.000* και *1.500* ευρώ αντίστοιχα.


συπλήρωσε και το pc-mastor αλλά και τον nikpangr 
προσφέρουν και αυτοί δώρα

----------


## Vigor

Θα ήταν μεγάλη αδικία να μην τους ανέφερα, σας ευχαριστούμε όλους με την ίδια θέρμη! Η κίνηση είναι που μετράει.  ::

----------


## dti

Βάλτε την ανακοίνωση και στη home page.
Με την ευκαιρία να πω οτι σήμερα παρέλαβα τα δώρα του aerial.net
Θα τα παραδώσω στο meeting της Τετάρτης στη λέσχη σε όποιο μέλος του Δ.Σ. βρεθεί εκεί.

----------


## paravoid

> συπλήρωσε και το pc-mastor αλλά και τον nikpangr 
> προσφέρουν και αυτοί δώρα


Χωρίς να θέλω να ακουστώ αχάριστος,
πιστέυω πως θα έπρεπε να γίνει διάκριση του aerial.net και του LinkShop (ή αντιστοίχων χορηγών) από τα λοιπά δώρα.

Άλλο 177 ευρώ ή 2 PC 5ετίας και άλλο 1000 και 1500 ευρώ από καινούργια πράγματα...
Καλοδεχούμενα όλα, απλά υπάρχει μια διαφορά στην τάξη μεγέθους.

----------


## argi

Νομίζω δικαιωματικά παντα μπαινει μπροστά ο μεγαλύτερος χορηγός... 

Από την άλλη όλοι είναι ευπροσδεκτοι να βοηθήσουν και όλοι αξίζουν θερμών ευχαριστιων... 

Νομίζω αν συμφωνουν και όι άλλοι ότι μέχρι την πίτα καλό είναι να μπουν και τα logo των χορηγών στο σχετικό post, και την ανακοίνωση... (και να φαίνονται...) 

@rg!

----------


## NetTraptor

Για την κοπή της πίτας του AWMN το* PriveShop.gr* προσφέρει τα εξής:



1x LinkSys WRT54GL + WAPPOE12 (SET)
1x LinkSys SPA-3102
1x Privenet Web Hosting + Domain (2 χρόνια)
15x Δωροεπιταγές των €25 ευρώ για αγορές οποιουδήποτε προϊόντος στο PriveShop.gr

Τα παραπάνω δώρα αφορούν 18 νικητές και η συνολική αξία τους είναι *€1,000*

Μας χαροποιεί ιδιαίτερα η προσφορά και σας ευχόμαστε μια καλή χρονιά σε όλους τους τομείς! Ευχαριστούμε!

Keep em coming boys...  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Ενημερώθηκε και η λίστα των χορηγών στο αρχικό post.
Σας ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## cliff

Αντε παλι τζαμπα θα την βγαλω  ::

----------


## sidis

Απλα μια ερωτηση....
Περσι στην κοπη γινοταν πανικος απο κοσμο και ισα ισα που χορουσε... Δεδομενου οτι απο περσι μεχρι τωρα εχει αυξηθει ο awmnιτικος πλυθησμος και θα προσελθει περισσοτερος κοσμος με ενα δελεαρ παραπανω τα καλα δωρα, γιατι δεν γινεται η κοπη σε μεγαλυτερο μερος????? Στο κατω κατω να ενοικιαστει μια αιθουσα... Πιστευω πως αυτα τα εξοδα μπορουν να καλυφθουν?

P.S. Δεν ανοιγω φλειμ, απλα μια απορια εκφραζω.....

----------


## lambrosk

Την ίδια απορία του φίλου παραπάνω είχαμε και μερικοί στην διάρκεια των τελευταίων εκλογών...
και είχαμε σκεφτεί ότι μια αίθουσα - αμφιθέατρο θα ήταν ότι πρέπει... για διοργανώσεις όπως εκλογές , ΓΣ, πίτες κλπ, που μαζεύεται πολύς κόσμος και που δεν περιορίζεται ο αριθμός μόνο σε μέλη του Συλλόγου...
μάλιστα μια τέτοια είναι και σχετικά φθηνή για μιας μέρας ενοικίαση...

Μήπως? (δεν θέλουμε ξενοδοχεία και χλιδή, απλά μεγάλο χώρο...)

----------


## Vigor

Η ενοικίαση ενός φθηνού (της τάξης αρκετών εκατοντάδων ευρώ) και ταυτόχρονα μεγάλου χώρου (περίπου 500 ατόμων) για μια μέρα που να πέφτει μέσα σε Σαββατοκύριακο και δεδομένης της χρονικής πίεσης οι μόνες επιλογές (χρονικά) ήταν ελάχιστες (3-4ημέρες), προφανώς δεν είναι για τις τσέπες μας...  ::  

Οι όποιες (υπό ενοικίαση) εναλλακτικές που μας διατέθηκαν, εξετάστηκαν αλλά απορρίφθηκαν λόγω κόστους. Ας μην ξεχνάμε και τον χρονικό περιορισμό που υπήρχε.

Έλα για πάμε, και κάντε πέρα την γκρίνια!  ::

----------


## smarag

Εγω νομίζω πως είναι μια χαρά στο χώρο του συλλόγου θα χωρέσουμε όλοι μας μια χαρούλα.  ::

----------


## Vigor

Μια ακόμη χορηγία για την κοπή της πίτας, αυτή την φορά από το:



Us Robotics Κάρτα Δικτύου Wireless 125Mbps-USB 2.0
Us Robotics Wireless Access Point 125Mbps

Συνολικής αξίας *108 ευρώ* τα οποία θα καρπωθεί ένας τυχερός.

Ευχαριστούμε τον nikpet, τον αφανή (όχι πλέον) ήρωα πίσω από αυτή την ευγενική χορηγία!  ::

----------


## lagman

Μετα απο τόοοοοσο κράξιμο μας κάνει και δωράκια ?

lol?

----------


## maxfuels

Συγχαρητήρια στο Νέο Δ.Σ και ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στους χορηγούς για την κίνηση τους. Μια καλή ευκαιρία να βρεθούμε ολοι μαζί το Σάββατο. Πέρα απο τις οποιες αντιπαραθέσεις εχουμε, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να στηρίξουμε το Σύλλογο και τις προσπάθειες του.

----------


## B52

> Συγχαρητήρια στο Νέο Δ.Σ και ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στους χορηγούς για την κίνηση τους. Μια καλή ευκαιρία να βρεθούμε ολοι μαζί το Σάββατο. Πέρα απο τις οποιες αντιπαραθέσεις εχουμε, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να στηρίξουμε το Σύλλογο και τις προσπάθειες του.


Ετοιμασε 70 ευρω για να τον στηριξουμε....  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από maxfuels
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια στο Νέο Δ.Σ και ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στους χορηγούς για την κίνηση τους. Μια καλή ευκαιρία να βρεθούμε ολοι μαζί το Σάββατο. Πέρα απο τις οποιες αντιπαραθέσεις εχουμε, ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να στηρίξουμε το Σύλλογο και τις προσπάθειες του.
> 
> 
> Ετοιμασε 70 ευρω για να τον στηριξουμε....


+++

 ::   ::  

Max την πάτησες, πάει το χρήμα  ::

----------


## TheLaz

Έχω κλείσει και γυμνό μπαλέτο...
Τι ώρα να τις φέρω ?

----------


## tristanos

Το θέμα είναι.....
Θα κληρώσεις γυμνό μπαλέτο....?

----------


## Papatrexas

Η Altec δε θα προσφέρει τπτ?
To bannerάκι τσάμπα το έχουμε? DSL/i-Call ιστορίες...

----------


## vector

> Η Altec δε θα προσφέρει τπτ?
> To bannerάκι τσάμπα το έχουμε? DSL/i-Call ιστορίες...


αντε γεια..

----------


## ximpatzis

Από το σπίτι μου Αγίας Σοφίας 52 στον Κολωνό. Εδώ και τώρα!


> Έχω κλείσει και γυμνό μπαλέτο...
> Τι ώρα να τις φέρω ?

----------


## gvaf

Να κάνω και εγώ μία χαζή ερώτηση μιάς και άκουσα για μπαλέτο ?
Η κλήρωση με τα δώρα θα γίνει για όλα τα μέλη η για αυτούς που θα είναι παρόν ?

Εγώ δυστηχώς θα είμαι στη δουλειά  ::

----------


## nvak

> Να κάνω και εγώ μία χαζή ερώτηση μιάς και άκουσα για μπαλέτο ?
> Η κλήρωση με τα δώρα θα γίνει για όλα τα μέλη η για αυτούς που θα είναι παρόν ?
> 
> Εγώ δυστηχώς θα είμαι στη δουλειά


Μάλλον θα γίνει για όσους αγοράσουν λαχνούς.
Άνετα μπορείς να αγοράσεις και σύ μέσω τρίτου που θα παρίσταται.
Επίσης απο όσο ξέρω δεν θα είναι κλειστή μόνο για τα μέλη.

----------


## gadgetakias

Να προσθέσω στην ερώτηση του gvaf, έαν για να λάβει μέρος κάποιος στην κλήρωση πρέπει να είναι και μέλος του συλλόγου ή αρκεί να είναι κάποιος παρόν;

----------


## NetTraptor

όχι ρε παιδιά ... ευχάριστο γεγονός είναι για να βρεθούμε και να τα πούμε όλοι..

όποιος αγοράσει λαχνούς παίρνει και δώρα... 

Νομίζω έτσι ήταν και πέρσι...  ::

----------


## gvaf

ΟΚ κατάλαβα.
ONikoseimai μάλλον θα αναλάβει τα έξοδά μου για λαχνούς .

----------


## freenet

Δυστυχώς κι εγώ δεν θα μπορέσω να βρεθώ στην κοπή της πίτας, έχουμε ταξιδάκι εκτός Αθηνών.
Μπορώ να αγοράσω λαχνους απο σήμερα?  ::   ::

----------


## argi

Εγω λέω ταυτοχρονα με την φετινη πιτα να αρχίσει και η προπωληση για λαχνους για την πίτα του 2008... δεν ειναι κακο να αρχίσουμε απο φετος να ενισχύουμε τον προυπολογισμο του 2008...  ::   ::  

Τρεχα Petziiiiiiii  ::  

@rg!

----------


## freenet

> Εγω λέω ταυτοχρονα με την φετινη πιτα να αρχίσει και η προπωληση για λαχνους για την πίτα του 2008... δεν ειναι κακο να αρχίσουμε απο φετος να ενισχύουμε τον προυπολογισμο του 2008...   
> 
> Τρεχα Petziiiiiiii  
> 
> @rg!


χμμμ προεγγραφές στον προυπολογισμό του 2008 εεε????
 ::   ::  

τοτε να δεις κράξιμο που θα πέσει!!!  ::   ::

----------


## igna

> Εγω λέω ταυτοχρονα με την φετινη πιτα να αρχίσει και η προπωληση για λαχνους για την πίτα του 2008... δεν ειναι κακο να αρχίσουμε απο φετος να ενισχύουμε τον προυπολογισμο του 2008...   
> 
> Τρεχα Petziiiiiiii  
> 
> @rg!


Ο Aλογοσκούφης του AWMN  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## katsaros_m

Τσοβολα δοστα ολα θα προτημισω  ::   ::

----------


## igna

> Τσοβολα δοστα ολα θα προτημισω



 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Μια ακόμη χορηγία, αυτή την φορά από την 

*TELCOM* *Electronics*
η οποία προσφέρει σε έναν τυχερό μια Waveguide 16 slot Antenna, αξίας *100 ευρώ*

Οι ευχαριστίες όλων μας στον πηγαίνουν στον Mernion και τον κ. Ζερβό για αυτή τους την κίνηση.

----------


## jungle traveller

εάν έχει κανείς περισια 2 βύσματα n-type αρσενικά άμα μπορεί να τα φέρει στην λέσχη γιατί τα θέλω για αύριο.

----------


## gvaf

Πως μπορούμε να μάθουμε για την κλήρωση των λαχνών ?
Έχω τους λαχνούς και δεν ξέρω τι έγινε.  ::

----------


## smarag

Λογικά θα ανακοινωθούν αργότερα

----------


## koki

> Πως μπορούμε να μάθουμε για την κλήρωση των λαχνών ?
> Έχω τους λαχνούς και δεν ξέρω τι έγινε.


Εάν έχεις το 471 ξεκίνα να χαίρεσαι, για τα άλλα περίμενε χεχε  ::

----------


## gvaf

Ακόμα δεν χάρηκα με το 471  ::  
I am waiting .

----------


## nikpanGR

Μπράβο παιδιά καλή οργάνωση.Συγχαρητήρια.Έφυγα νωρίς γιατί είχα τα αφήσει παιδιά μου με μία φίλη μου και ανησυχούσα.Πάντως πολύ ωραία και πάλι μπράβο...

----------


## socrates

Παίδες o petzi έχει τους τυχερούς αριθμούς και θα ανακοινωθούν και στο forum... υπομονή!

Πράγματι η εκδήλωση σημείωσε επιτυχία και περάσαμε αρκετά καλά!

----------


## Nya

Ωραία ήταν μιας κ πρώτη φορά πήγα στο σύλλογο!!
Το γέλιο το μεγάλο ο petzi " εδω οι καλοί λαχνοί πάρε πάρε πάρε" lol
Το καλό είναι οτι είχα ενα λαχνό που κέρδιζε χεχε

----------


## xaotikos

Ήθελα να έρθω και εγώ αλλά έφτασα αργά Αθήνα  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους θερμά κυρίως για την παρουσία σας και για την ωραία ατμόσφαιρα που καταφέραμε για μια ακόμη φορά να δημιουργήσουμε.

Ευχαριστούμε επίσης θερμά όλους τους χορηγούς των δώρων που μας τίμησαν με τις προσφορές τους αλλά και με την παρουσία τους.

Καλή χρόνια σε όλους μας λοιπόν και καλή πρόοδο σε όλους τους τομείς. 

Υπόσχεση και στόχος είναι κάθε χρονιά να ανεβάζουμε τον πήχη και κάθε τέτοια εκδήλωση να γίνεται όλο και μεγαλύτερη, καλύτερη και ποιο οργανωμένη, τηρώντας πάντα την παρείστικη προσιτή και μοναδική ατμόσφαιρα που μόνο το AWMN μπορεί να προσφέρει.


P.S. Η λίστα με τα δώρα και τους νικητές αναρτηθεί μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες...

----------


## Papatrexas

> P.S. Η λίστα με τα δώρα και τους νικητές αναρτηθεί μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες...


Αν μπορούσες να αναρτήσεις τα κερδίζοντα νουμεράκια μονάχα..
γιατί εκτός εμού πιστεύω και άλλοι θα έχασαν τη μπάλα.  ::

----------


## Vigor

Με ιδιαίτερη χαρά είδαμε σήμερα να παρευρίσκονται ανάμεσά μας, άτομα από κάθε γωνιά της Αττικής.

Ίσως εκεί είναι το κλειδί της επιτυχίας του AWMN: έχει καταφέρει να ενώσει ανθρώπους με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα, ανησυχίες από όπου κι αν βρίσκονται αυτοί, και να μεταφέρει σε όλους το αίσθημα της μεγάλης παρέας.

Καλή μας χρονιά με πολλές επιτυχίες και χαρές τόσο σε προσωπικό επίπεδο όσο και στο επίπεδο του hobby μας!

Για άλλη μια φορά ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ από καρδίας στους Χορηγούς των δώρων της πίτας.

You were all super!  ::  

p.s. Επισυνάπτονται τα νούμερα των τυχερών λαχνών. Όσοι δεν κατάφεραν να τα επιβεβαιώσουν και έχουν κερδίσει, καλό θα είναι να περάσουν μια βόλτα από την Λέσχη του Συλλόγου αυτή την Τετάρτη προκειμένου να παραλάβουν τα δώρα τους. Έτσι απλά, τα αφήνετε πίσω?  ::

----------


## geomanous

> p.s. Επισυνάπτονται τα νούμερα των τυχερών λαχνών. Όσοι δεν κατάφεραν να τα επιβεβαιώσουν και έχουν κερδίσει, καλό θα είναι να περάσουν μια βόλτα από την Λέσχη του Συλλόγου αυτή την Τετάρτη προκειμένου να παραλάβουν τα δώρα τους. Έτσι απλά, τα αφήνετε πίσω?


Φετος κατι επεσε και σε μενα... (No 34 :: , ομως το αφηνω για την αλλη Τεταρτη γιατι αυτην δουλευω το απογευμα...  ::  

Συγχαρητηρια για την οργανωση... αντε και του χρονου σε ενα μεγαλυτερο χωρο...  ::

----------


## acoul

καλά ήταν, χωρέσαμε όλοι με άνεση, μπράβο σε αυτούς που τρέξαν, τα κεράσματα όμορφα, μακάρι να τα κάνουμε πιο συχνά, μην αποξενωθούμε τελείως με τους ρυθμούς που μεγαλώνουμε. η ζωή και ο σύλλογος θέλει γλέντια !!

*και του χρόνου !!!*

----------


## jamesbond

άντε και του χρόνου στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής!

----------


## igna

εχω το 182 τα λεμε την τεταρτη

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

341, τετάρτη. 
Αν κάποιος θέλει να μου πουλήσει τον τετραπλό του να με ειδοποιήσει  ::

----------


## petzi

Έχω να καταγγείλω ότι τα μέλη του ΔΣ δεν κέρδισαν σχεδον τίποτε....  ::  

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Αργύρη (argi) για το μεγάλο ποσό που διέθεσε για την αγορά κλήρων. (ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να κέρδισε κανα "καλό")

Αντε να κανονίσουμε κανένα καλοκαιρινό event τώρα που φτιάχνει ο καιρός.... (εγώ την ιδέα μου την είπα πάντως για 10ήμερο wifi camping στην Επίδαυρο, και θα επανέλθω...)

----------


## petzi

σημαντική και η συμβολή του kinglyr στην πώληση κλήρων και όχι μόνο. (τον οποίο και περιμένω να εγγραφεί οσονούπω)  ::   ::

----------


## antonisk7

όλα πολύ όμορφα, αρκετός κόσμος, ευχάριστη διάθεση, του χρόνου μάλλον θέλουμε μεγαλύτερο χώρο... 
 ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Α μαλιστά.. ¨Ωστε αυτός ήταν ο χαρούμενος κύριος (kinglyr) με τα γυαλάκια που κυνηγούσε τους awmnιτες να αγοράσουν λαχνούς...! 

Μάλλον θέλει να γίνει χαλίφης στη θέση του χαλίφη (δλδ ταμίας).
Να γραφτεί στο σύλλογο παραυτά και σύντομα (μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα)....!

Καλημέρα σας..
Κώστας

----------


## argi

> σημαντική και η συμβολή του kinglyr στην πώληση κλήρων και όχι μόνο. (τον οποίο και περιμένω να εγγραφεί οσονούπω)


Mε τόση δουλειά που έκανε πιστευω πως πρέπει να τον ανακυρήξουμε επίτιμο μέλος... ή τέλος πάντως να μην του πάρεις εγγραφή  ::   ::   ::  

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους που βοήθησαν να γίνει η ωραία βραδιά... εγώ χάρηκα πολύ που είδα κόσμο που συνήθως δεν έχω την τύχη...και βέβαια άλλη μια φορά μπραβο στους ΔΩΡΟΘΕΤΕΣ που αποδεικνύουν ότι στηρίζουν την κοινότητα μας...

Αντε και του χρόνου παιδιά... (του χρόνου petzi θα οργανωθούμε να πάμε για 1500 λαχνούς...  ::  )

@rg!

----------


## socrates

> σημαντική και η συμβολή του kinglyr στην πώληση κλήρων και όχι μόνο. (τον οποίο και περιμένω να εγγραφεί οσονούπω)


Το επιβεβαιώνω... 

Βοήθησε και ο Θοδωρής -zabounis- στον ήχο, ο Μίλτος -katsaros_m- στο κόψιμο της Πίτας (όλα τα σφάζω όλα τα μαχαιρώνω), ο Γιάννης ο διασκεδαστής -Trackman- (κάποιος να του πάρει το μικρόφωνο από τα χέρια), ο Μιχάλης mojiro που ήταν παντού και τέλος ο nikpanGR με τις αυτοκόλητες ταμπελίτσες.

Θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει κάποιος αποκλειστικά για την κάλυψη του event! Αν και είδα να αστράφτουν flash εδώ και εκεί.

BTW κάποιος άφησε ένα ζευγάρι γυαλιών το οποίο έχω και στη κατοχή μου (την Τετάρτη θα είμαι στην έδρα). Ας μου στείλει ένα pm για την παραλαβή τους.

Πάντα τέτοια!

----------


## maxfuels

Μπράβο σε όλους ! Ηταν ολα πολύ όμορφα. Συγχαρητήρια και του χρόνου πάλι να ΞΑΝΑΚΕΡΔΙΣΩ ΤΟ ΦΛΟΥΡΙ  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Κερδιζοντας το φλουρι κερδισες τπτ???Η μονο με λαχνους ????  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Αντικειμενικα ηταν κορυφη!!!

----------


## fon_hussan

> *BTW κάποιος άφησε ένα ζευγάρι γυαλιών το οποίο έχω και στη κατοχή μου (την Τετάρτη θα είμαι στην έδρα). Ας μου στείλει ένα pm για την παραλαβή τους.*


Σωκράτη νομίζω ότι εκτός από το ζευγάρι γυαλιών πρεσβυωπίας που βρέθηκε πρίν από την αποχώρηση από την έδρα, υπάρχει και ένα ΄κάλλυμα αλά μάτριξ' που κλειδώνει/πιάνει πάνω σε γυαλιά (πχ.μυωπίας ή άλλα). Ας απαντήσουν και για αυτό σε σένα με ΠΜ.

Φιλικά,
Κώστας

----------


## marius

> Θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει κάποιος αποκλειστικά για την κάλυψη του event! Αν και είδα να αστράφτουν flash εδώ και εκεί.


Ο Acoul ηταν αυτος που εβγαζε Φωτογραφιες
Παντως ενα μεγαλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε ολους  ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Mπραβο στα παιδια που ασχοληθηκαν με την οργανωση του event, μπραβο στους χορηγους μας, και αιντε και του χρονου παλι  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ποιο λαμογιο κέρδισε το routerboard που χα βάλει στο μάτι τελικά?  ::   ::  
οχι οτι εφυγα χωρις δωρο  ::   ::  
ποια τεταρτη ορε τεταρτη εχει συναντηση μακοπληκτων ουρτ που θελετε και δωρα

----------


## argi

Αφού σου είπα θα σου βρώ routerboard... και κανα feederaki... dont worry...  ::  

@rg!

----------


## mojiro

> *BTW κάποιος άφησε ένα ζευγάρι γυαλιών το οποίο έχω και στη κατοχή μου (την Τετάρτη θα είμαι στην έδρα). Ας μου στείλει ένα pm για την παραλαβή τους.*
> 
> 
> Σωκράτη νομίζω ότι εκτός από το ζευγάρι γυαλιών πρεσβυωπίας που βρέθηκε πρίν από την αποχώρηση από την έδρα, υπάρχει και ένα ΄κάλλυμα αλά μάτριξ' που κλειδώνει/πιάνει πάνω σε γυαλιά (πχ.μυωπίας ή άλλα). Ας απαντήσουν και για αυτό σε σένα με ΠΜ.
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Κώστας


βρεθηκε, και τοποθετηθηκε σε διακριτικο μερος, μιλατε με μενα ή τον petzi

----------


## tripkaos

τιποτα φωτος κανα βιντεακι θα δουμε?

----------


## Papatrexas

Έχω τον 539! Αλλά δεν θα προλάβω να περάσω αύριο από το Σύλλογο..
Αναβάλλεται για την άλλη Τετάρτη?

*fon_hussan (16/02/2008,12:19): Κλειδώθηκε το παρόν μιάς καί μάλλον όλες οι εκρεμμότητες περί περσινής πίτας φαίνεται να έχουν λυθεί (ανενεργό θέμα από τον περασμένο μάρτιο...). 

Για το 2008 συνεχίστε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα που έγινε υπόμνημα.*

----------

